# differences between 2007 & 2008 model 585?



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Anyone know what the design & construction differences between the 2007 and 2008 years might be -- if any?

Excel Sports Boulder is selling 2007 Look 585 for only about $100 less than 2008 year, which is scarcely worth the savings (unless the bikes are the same except for color).

However, I do think the 2007 Blue/white color scheme is prettier than the 2008 mostly-black frame. IMO, the all-white is best of all, but is no longer available.

2007









2008


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

paint...


----------



## speed58 (Jun 27, 2006)

*O7-08 585*

From what I have read there has been no change in the 585 with the exception of adding the Ultra to the line. Look is smart not to mess with a good thing.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

*bottom bracket design change ?*

well, I did come across this post from Nov21, 2006 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=79153


Post # 6 from alex_r :_... my bottom bracket threaded insert came unbonded from the carbon. Chas said there has been a *design change since to make this less likely* to happen ..._ 
​In Nov 2006, I'm unsure whether that post was referring to a 2006 (irrelevant to me) or 2007 frame.

If anyone has any info, let us know !


----------

